# New Product



## Silent Assassin (Dec 13, 2007)

W need some feedback on a new product hitting the market very soon. It will make every bowhunter who uses modern technology very happy. It is nothing like you have every seen and/or used before. This product will eliminate hand shock and your bow will become very silent [product name - silent assassin]. The product has been developed with alot of standards used in the Aircraft Industry - this products will compliment any compound bow made by any manufacturer. What we need is comments from people who enjoy archery with regards to the finish of the product. What would you like to see - a camo pattern covering the majority of the part with black anodize accents or the entire assembly all black anodize? Please note we use Backland Camo Full Benefit on our other archery products and that will be the pattern this new part will be if chosen over all black. This product will be on store shelves early 2008 and will be displayed at the ATA show this January. One thing you will quickly understand our products are machined from high quality material and are designed for fit - feel- comfort - appearance - function. Our main goal is to make you proud to own our bows and accessories. Your imput is very important and impacts our final design.

More to come.....

Also please visit www.bearcrazy.com to view our new bow line for 2008. For those of you looking to do some Great Lakes Charter Fishing visit www.getinumcharters.com. We have a vast amount of resources from recreation to manufacturing - if you need anything we can help. Not only are we hunters/fisherman we are designer & machinists - our products are built to be the best.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Well.....what the heck is it?:noidea: You can't get much constructive input without at least a LITTLE bit of an idea of what it is we are talking about.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Sounds like a new stabilizer kinda thing?


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

send me one
I'll give you feedback
good or bad....but honest
Jim


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

> Silent Assassin New Product
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> W need some feedback on a new product hitting the market very soon. It will make every bowhunter who uses modern technology very happy. It is nothing like you have every seen and/or used before. This product will eliminate hand shock and your bow will become very silent



Hand shock , what's that ?

More silent ?

Hey , we have nearly 2008 :wink:

Handshock and noisy bows is something from another century


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

442fps said:


> Hand shock , what's that ?
> 
> More silent ?
> 
> ...


100% Agree


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

*i would love to try one out as well. i can give you feed back also*.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Personally I have gone to purchasing almost all my hunting accessaries in flat black. I don't have to worry about mismatched camo and such......even though I don't worry about that anyway because the deer and elk don't care.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I would like to see them in all black. unless it is offered in many different camo options some will not buy it if it does not match the camo on their bow. black accessories go with anything.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Just as an FYI and something you might want to check on........I believe the term can and a half is a registered trademark of Hoyt..............since you use the term on your site you might want to check on the trademark implications there.........

Anywho, sounds like an STS type product, since I see one of them on your bows.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

It doesnt need to be camo because I cant see it anyway......


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

who can say what color they want something in, if they don't know what that thing is? :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Just my kind of thread......

Did someone say HANDSHOCK :doh:


Someone tell this guy that it doesn't exsist...Big Foot...real....Yetti...real....HANDSHOCK....FAKE:wink:


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

> Brown Hornet Just my kind of thread......
> 
> Did someone say HANDSHOCK
> 
> ...


Take it slow Hornet and take a :darkbeer:

Maybe they have Handshock on the bows what they produce :icon_1_lol::jksign:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

442fps said:


> Take it slow Hornet and take a :darkbeer:
> 
> Maybe they have Handshock on the bows what they produce :icon_1_lol::jksign:


 Very good point...I didn't think about that


----------



## MooseRidge (Dec 22, 2006)

He said it's metal Oh Boy, 150 and more in 2008 colors to choose from I don't care what it is, I just want to strip it and color it.:59::laugh:

That's the secret to getting the hand shock installed on a bow, mmmmmmmmmmm hand shock got to love it. I'll take two, please. Hand shock that is, just one of the mystery behind door number 2.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

C'mon


Silent Assassin said:


> W need some feedback on a new product hitting the market very soon. It will make every bowhunter who uses modern technology very happy. It is nothing like you have every seen and/or used before. This product will eliminate hand shock and your bow will become very silent [product name - silent assassin]. The product has been developed with alot of standards used in the Aircraft Industry - this products will compliment any compound bow made by any manufacturer. What we need is comments from people who enjoy archery with regards to the finish of the product. What would you like to seewhat the heck it is your taliking about, not much of anouncement - a camo pattern covering the majority of the part with black anodize accents or the entire assembly all black anodize? Please note we use Backland Camo Full Benefit on our other archery products and that will be the pattern this new part will be if chosen over all black. This product will be on store shelves early 2008 and will be displayed at the ATA show this January. One thing you will quickly understand our products are machined from high quality material and are designed for fit - feel- comfort - appearance - function. Our main goal is to make you proud to own our bows and accessories. Your imput is very important and impacts our final design.
> 
> More to come.....
> 
> Also please visit www.bearcrazy.com to view our new bow line for 2008. For those of you looking to do some Great Lakes Charter Fishing visit www.getinumcharters.com. We have a vast amount of resources from recreation to manufacturing - if you need anything we can help. Not only are we hunters/fisherman we are designer & machinists - our products are built to be the best.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

I won't criticize, but I would like to know what you're describing. Is it a new form of suppressor? A new stabilizer?

In regards to opinion on finish.... I suppose black goes with everything.


----------



## Texbama (Sep 18, 2003)

Looking at their bows, I am also guessing that it is a string suppressor.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

To succeed, I'm afraid you will have to bite the bullet and offer all popular camo finishes.


----------



## Michael396 (Mar 19, 2007)

It is a string suppressor.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

What is it??? Stated its something we never seen or used before? Well if its a string supressor there probably 4th in line. So it must be something else??

Anyhow black is a good starting point for the color. Most people except that. If the product catches on then ya offer the camo but it bettoer match everyones personal camo choice so it will be expense at start up. To offer an off the wall camo would not seem very popular to most. Either its black or its dipped to match.

So what is it???


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*me to*



MOPARLVR4406 said:


> send me one
> I'll give you feedback
> good or bad....but honest
> Jim[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## probowhunter (Oct 31, 2007)

Send my one and I will give you some feed back on it!


----------

